# 2001 Nissan Maxima



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been searching for a Nissan Maxima for a while. I have saw some i like but prices were pretty high or the miles were. I saw one yesterday it is a 2001 Maxima GLE 3.0 V6 i think Dark Slate in color with the black leather. It has something like 93000 miles. The car was hit on the passenger side. The guy at the body shop said it was nothing major. They replaced the doors is what i was told. The whole car looks like it was sprayed over because i didnt see any scratches or chips. On the inside it looks really clean. It has Heated Seats which will be great in the winter, it has all the options a GLE would have except the volume botton no the lest side of the steering wheel (which i would like because i got used to my Mercedes Benz S-Class having it) and it didnt have a spoiler at the moment but the guy said he will put one on. It also look like it has fairly new rims, original rims but not one scratch on it no curb rash. Will it be a good buy for $5000? and maybe get it alittle lower. Also they said they replaced either the ECU i believe. I will be seeing the car again on friday and taking it for a test drive and having it look over by my personal mechanic (my uncle). Anything i should really look out for?


Happy Thanksgiving to All.:fluffy:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If it checks out mechanically, sounds like a pretty good deal to me - make sure you get that spoiler too!!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

So the guy wouldnt budge on the price of the white one a while back?

This one sounds ok. Definitely have it checked though. As for the spoiler...I'm kinda partial to going without them. They look ok, but its just something else to spend more time cleaning...and with a stereo system they tend to rattle. But thats my opinion.


----------



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

Na his price is still the same. This one to me is a nice car the interior is in perfect condition and the outside was painted over which makes the car look new. The engine bay was very clean. Like i said i will be taking the car for a test drive and checking it out more in detail tomorro. When i saw it they were doing some wiring work because of the new doors they installed so i didnt want to get in the way so i had a quick look at it. I personally thinks the car has a better look with the spoiler but just like the volume button i can live without it. I aslo read theat the BOSE speakers give problems but no1 explained the problems of it?
Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------

